# Help with Build #4 AOKP I9300



## Face909 (Oct 3, 2012)

What's up Guys!!

I'm running samsung latest modem XXDLIB on AOKP build #4. Everything works but WIFI, I cannot connect to my router. Do I need to flash a different modem?? and which modem do you prefer?? Thanks for the HELP!!!


----------

